# 2011 Trans Am?



## robiwon

Anyone have plans to convert their Revel '10 Camaro into the 2011 Trans Am? On the cover of the newest issue of Hot Rod magazine is an article on a company called Trans Am Depot and how they are converting Camaro's into Trans Am's. This looks like it might be a simple conversion as the major changes are only to the front and rear clips. That and finding a sreaming chicken to fit the hood. Here is a link to Trans Am Depot.

http://www.transamdepot.com/phoenix-trans-am.cfm

http://kevinmorgandesigns.com/home.html


----------



## superduty455

Kevin Morgan has some great designs. I like almost everything he has come up with for a new Trans Am.

Jimmy Flintstone has produced a resin kit of a Trans Am. 
I'm building one for a friend. I'm not a real big fan of resin. Anyway it's been built a myriad of ways similar to Kevin Morgans black and gold.

Here's some pics of the one I'm close to finishing:


















You can find a few more pictures at MY FOTKI

Chris


----------



## robiwon

Arrgh, I'm getting red x's at work here. I did go to Jimmy's site and saw the kit there. Looks decent enough. It's a good start on what I'd like to do.


----------



## CJTORINO

Hey Chris, that Trans Am looks great!
any plans to add the front quarter scoops?
I saw a 1969 T/A on the Barrett Jackson Auction last night.
great stuff.


----------



## MightyMax

That T/A is HOT!

Max Bryant


----------



## superduty455

Chuck, not sure. I like the way the car looks without them, but it's not mine to say. So far he likes them without. 
I'm using the AMT Camaro kit for all the underpinnings and stuff and I have to admit, they don't fit real well. Lots of resin and plastic has been chiseled away. I think the body he got was popped out of the pressure pot too soon. It's a bit warped and just doesn't fit right. 
Sadly, I've been working on this for over two years to get it at this point.
I hope to complete it this year.
Chris


----------



## WarbirdTA

I bought the resin kit as well.
I have yet to do anything with it, but display it with my other "still boxed" Trans Am models. 
Your buildup looks good!

George


----------



## crazydriver

Hey guys,
Does anyone have a part number of the resin trans am body? I just talked to someone at my local hobbyshop & they can't help me without a part number. How much is the resin body? Where are you getting the 2010 Camaro kits at? Any help will be appriciated. Thanks. Kirt


----------



## superduty455

crazydriver said:


> Hey guys,
> Does anyone have a part number of the resin trans am body? I just talked to someone at my local hobbyshop & they can't help me without a part number. How much is the resin body? Where are you getting the 2010 Camaro kits at? Any help will be appriciated. Thanks. Kirt



Hi Kirt, The resin piece is from Jimmy Flintstone. Doubt you will be able to get it through your hobby shop, but you can certainly ask. 
NB172: 2008 TA Firebird $15.00









The kit you need to complete the whole thing is the AMT Concept Camaro kit:









You should be able to get that kit through your LHS or at Hobby Lobby.

Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I just called my hobbyshop & it should be in on Monday or Tuesday. I wish that Pontiac was still around & made a new Firebird/ Transam. I have a 91 Firebird w/ only about 46,000 miles. All stock except for tires. It's Forest metallic green w/ tan interior. Has a gold eagle on the hood. 
Anyway, this model should be fun to build. The only thing I see wrong is the scoops on the hood. They should've done it with the 6.6 hood scoop. Thanks for the part number. Let you know when I get it.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Good Deal Kirt. Just take your time and utilize a lot of patience. 
Have you worked with resin before? If not let me know and I'll do what I can to walk you through a few steps.

91's are pretty rare birds. Not many people liked that new change to the beak. 
I was fortunate enough to have owned a 73 and 74 Superduty and a extremely rare 1972 Lucerne Blue 4 spd 455 HO Trans am. Loved those cars, and still do. The newest bird I've owned was a Platinum 79 Trans Am with the wheezy 403. Fun car to cruise in though.
It's a shame GM decided to pull the plug on Pontiac. Saab, Hummer and Saturn I think would have been enough.

Let me know when you get it. Try to walk you through some of the stuff. Learn a lot working on resin.
You can view my build process at my fotki link:

2009 Firebird

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I have worked with resin before but it's been several years ago. The last one I did was the chevy suburban. I would like it if you could help me out. I want it to turn out nice. Not sure of the color combo yet. Too bad that camaro kit don't have a motor. Looks kinda cheesy without it. I think GM made a big mistake with getting rid of those companys. What's the camaro to do without the firebird? Guess we'll never know. I'll let you know when I get the kit. Thanks for the help now & in the future.
Kirt


----------



## robiwon

Can you not use the regular "glue kit" with the resin T/A body? The glue kit is a regular full detail kit with engine.

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2008/december/autos/ae_camaro.php


----------



## crazydriver

The last resin kit I built, I did use regular model glue. Not sure what to use now. If there's something different, I'll find out. 
Kirt


----------



## robiwon

crazydriver said:


> The last resin kit I built, I did use regular model glue. Not sure what to use now. If there's something different, I'll find out.
> Kirt


Sorry, that's not what I meant. There is a glue together kit and the snap together kit. The glue together kit of the Camaro has a full engine in it.
This is the glue together kit. 
http://www.chevy-camaro.com/shop/amtertl2006conceptcamaro.htm

My computer keeps freezing when I go to the Round 2 site to get an image.


----------



## superduty455

The AMT kit is the glue version with an engine. 
Revell has a snap together kit. No engine. 

As far as the glue you'll need on your new kit I would recommend using CA glue and 5 minute epoxy. At least that is what I am using for mine.

In the photo's I have I decided against using the engine in the kit. The person that I'm building this for did not want the engine in his so I epoxied the hood onto the car. Might be why you were questioning the lack of engine pics on my build.

Be happy to help when the time comes!
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Will the windows from the camaro fit the firebird? It didn't look like your kit had windows. Just thought I would ask. 
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Kirt, Don't forget, this kit is still in process of being built up. A lot of photo's are just mock up to see where I'm at.

As I mentioned earlier, everything you are going to need comes in the AMT kit.
The windows do fit, but I would recommend cutting them They fit better this way. I just split mine down the middle so the front window could be positioned and the same with the rear, otherwise you will run into a fit issue if you don't.

Chris


----------



## irishtrek

Build it up as the new KITT from last years Knightrider show. Or if Hollywood should decide to remake Smokey and the Bandt.


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Dumb question, but how do you cut the windows? I'm affraid if I do that, I might break them where they're not usable. I never did that before so I'm kinda nervous.
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

irishtrek said:


> Build it up as the new KITT from last years Knightrider show. Or if Hollywood should decide to remake Smokey and the Bandt.


I think a new Knight Rider or Smokey & the Bandit would be nice. Better yet, build both. I know someone will do either one or both.


----------



## WarbirdTA

So Crazydriver,
Does your '91 have the aero package look of the same year Trans Am?
We own a '91 Firebird with the aero package, but ours has 162,xxx miles on her.
Along with a few (6) Trans Ams.
My 1989 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans Am is our newest.
And fastest. 
Great to see more Firebird owners/lovers here.:thumbsup:

George


----------



## crazydriver

WarbirdTA said:


> So Crazydriver,
> Does your '91 have the aero package look of the same year Trans Am?
> We own a '91 Firebird with the aero package, but ours has 162,xxx miles on her.
> Along with a few (6) Trans Ams.
> My 1989 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans Am is our newest.
> And fastest.
> Great to see more Firebird owners/lovers here.:thumbsup:
> 
> George


My Firebird has the stock ground affects but don't have the rap around spoiler. I bought the car about 2yrs ago w/ 22,410 original miles. I found it at a used car lot but was stored in a heated garage. Never seen a winter. It's rustfree & shines like the sun. Got a deal that I couldn't pass up. I'm the second owner. It's definetly a keeper. 
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

WarbirdTa
Now that I think of it, I think it does have the aero ground affects. How would I tell the difference? Also forgot to mention that it has a FACTORY installed powered moonroof. It loves the highway with the cruise set. If I could send you pictures, I would. I don't know how to down load pictures.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

These are very nice. I preferr the 1970 look (Columb #2) to the 1977 look. Not 100% sold on the "Thunder Chicken" hood decal, but I guess it's nostalgic. I'd preferr mine with the single blue stripe or double blue like the 1967 Firebird. Just hope no one decides to do an update on that 1979-1981 look with the 4 headlights.








UGGGGHHH!


----------



## superduty455

crazydriver said:


> Chris,
> Dumb question, but how do you cut the windows? I'm affraid if I do that, I might break them where they're not usable. I never did that before so I'm kinda nervous.
> Kirt


Exactly Kirt! Use a razor saw and go slow. This way they won't crack and break on you. Easier than you think.
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Couldn't I use a dremel with a small sanding wheel? Just trying to figure out an easier way than a blade. I did get the camaro & the paint today. I really want this to turn out. I'll be painting with spray cans as I don't have an airbrush. Not to mention I have to paint in the basement where it's cool. I will take my time & hope for the best.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Kirt, you could use a Dremel, just be careful. The razor saw worked best for me. If you have to use a Dremel make sure it's on the lowest setting. I've cracked more glass with a Dremel than with a razor saw.

What colors are you painting it?
My decals came from Fred Cady and I highly recommend them if you are going that route. I've only found them on ebay. 

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
My dremel does have a low setting. How much did you cut off the windows? 
My colors will be Emerald Green Metallic with tan interior. Kinda the same colors as my 91 Firebird.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Kirt, here's a shot of the inside body with the windows epoxied in. 










As you can see I didn't cut much. I did som edge sanding to get them to fit better too. The holes from the glass don't match up to the guide pins very well, hence the cut. 
Hope this pic helps.

That color should look great on there. Sort of reminds me of Brewster green.

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

superduty455 said:


> Kirt, here's a shot of the inside body with the windows epoxied in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I didn't cut much. I did som edge sanding to get them to fit better too. The holes from the glass don't match up to the guide pins very well, hence the cut.
> Hope this pic helps.
> 
> That color should look great on there. Sort of reminds me of Brewster green.
> 
> Chris



Chris,
That picture does help out alot. Looks like maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch cut? Would it be better to use epoxy rather than glue? I won't be using the side windows. Looks better without them.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Epoxy for the windows would be best. I did use some Formula 560 (canopy glue) on them first but with resin and everything else being plastic epoxy and CA work the best.
Honestly I don't recall removing any material from the windows at all. Like I said before the guide pins on the resin piece and the holes in the glass wouldn't match up had I kept them together. 
Once you get your kit and mock it up you'll see what I mean. One of the reasons the hood was epoxied shut. LOL
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Will I need to use the rear bumper from the camaro? Also, can I get away from not using epoxy on the hood? Sorry about all the questions but gotta learn somehow. I was also told to use Wesley's Tire bleach to clean the body. 
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Hey Kirt, you'll have to use the rear valence from the Camaro kit, the bottom part of the bumper. It will take some finesse to mate up to the body.

As for cleaning the resin, you can use Westley's. I used yellow can Easy off oven cleaner. Then I washed it with Dawn soap. Once it was dry I used tape on the car to see if it would stick. If it sticks then it is clean and ready for primer and paint.

Kirt, Don't worry about all the question's. I'm more than happy to help.
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Thanks for helping me out. Will I have to use epoxy for the rear valance? I haven't used epoxy in a long time. When you cleaned the body with oven cleaner, did you wash it with dish soap right away? Also, do you dry it off or let it air dry? Thanks again. I'm looking forward to starting this & hope for some good results. There's a model car contest that's coming up & I would love to have that in there. I'm not into the wiring of the motor or anything like that. My eye sight isn't the greatest even with glasses. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Kirt, You can use epoxy or CA glue. Your choice. But like I mentioned you will have some fit issues to deal with on the rear valence. So work through them and then decide what will work better to hold that piece on.

Cleaning, I soaked the body and hood in Easy Off and scrubbed it with an old toothbrush. Then I rinsed it off and went right into scrubbing the body and hood with dawn dish soap and toothbrush. Then I rinsed it off. I do a light towel dry and then I stick it in my dehydrator to dry the rest of the way. 

Once it's dry I use a piece of tape to determine if the body is actually clean. You'll need to stick the tape on various parts of the body to make sure all the release agents are off the car. You'll know if it's still got grease or what not on it as the tape will not stick. It's just a good easy test to know how clean the body is.

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I don't have a dehydrator. I'm kinda nervous about trying to get the rear valance to fit right. I really hate painting with spray cans in a cool basement. I always seem to goof up the painting. Wished I had learned how to use an airbrush but I sold it before I got to really use it. All I can do is pray for the best. I'll ask the guy at the hobby shop weather to use CA or epoxy. Hope everything will go together good. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Kirt, you should be fine using a can. If you can, use Tamiya paint. This kit was painted using all Tamiya paints. That's what the client brought me and wanted. 

My whole shop is in the basement and it does get cool at times and utilizing patience is all you have to do. Light mist coats with a 10-15 minute flash time before you go over it again should help. Then do a nice wet coat barring you don't have any boogers in the paint and have to sand lightly.

I painted my rear valence dark gunmetal, as it would look on a new car. My preference. Like I said, just fiddle with it before you paint it and see what you'll have to do. Patience is the key. 
:thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
What grit of sandpaper were you using? How many coats do you think I will need with a dark color? I'll try to be patient but it's easier said than done. I'm not a patient person. Just ask my fiance, she will tell you the same. LOL. I bought Testors paint but I will exchange it for the Tamiya paint. I hope they have my colors. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

I suggested Tamiya since it's very easy to work with. I don't believe they'll have the color you want. So just go with the Testors for now.

I'm a bit anal about my paint jobs. I suspect I work on that aspect of the model more than anything else. 
I usually wet-sand the plastic body with 3600 polishing cloth. Primer, wet sand with 4000, paint, wet sand if need be, clear, wet sand with 4000 and do a couple more clear coats and then go through my cloths from 6000-12,000. This is just the short of it. 

Well, if you haven't any patience, modeling will teach it to you. If you find you screw something up though, don't throw it away. You can do a couple of things to save the body.

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Sounds like you got quite the process going with polishing & wet sanding. The paint I have is Model Masters. I thought it was Testors but I was wrong. 
I started building models when I was about 5yrs. old. Almost 35 yrs ago. I do have patience. If I get flustered I just get away for awhile & calm down. I have built some nice models & know I can do my best if I take my time. I haven't built anything in about 2 yrs. After this one is done, my next one is the Challenger. I love that car but not as much as my Firebird. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I have the interior painted. I just gotta do alittle painting on the console & the door panels. Turned out nice. The chassis is in primer. I decided to build the Camaro but will buy another kit for the transam. ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Sounds good Kirt! What kit did you buy? The Revell snap kit or the AMT glue kit? What are your thoughts on it?
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I bought the AMT kit. It's okay but the directions don't say what part has to be painted what color. Have to look on the side of the box & somewhat guess on the color. It does give a paint list but that's about it. The color I have chosen for the Camaro is the new Model Masters FireyOrange w/ tan interior. Body might be painted this week. I'll be using white primer. I really don't care for the new camaro's but I thought I'd at least try building it & see how it turns out. How's the transam coming along? Ttyl. Kirt


----------



## superduty455

I like Fiery orange! That should look good on the car.

To be quite frank about the Trans Am it's not going well at all, simply because I hate the thing. It's more work than it should be. The donor kit doesn't fit well. 
I told the guy I was working on it for that he could have it back. He'd just have to finish the last assemblies, but he wants me to finish it. So, it sits in the box while I work on my stuff. I pull it out and look at it now and then. I might get some work done on it this summer and give it to him around Sept.

Otherwise, I'm busy with a Ferrari F430 Challenge and Aoshima's new MB SL63.

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Do you think the t/a resin is a big problem? I know some of the kits don't fit well but is it too much of a problem to work with? I still want to try it but if it's that much of a problem, I may let it sit & just build other kits. What doesn't fit right?
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

My body was pulled from the pot to quick and has a slight warp. The chassis of the donor kit fits crooked due to the body, so the wheels and wheel wells don't match up very well. Cutting the glass to fit. Dremeling down the underside of the cowl on the resin piece so the dash will slide in correctly. Hacking a lot of the front end off the chassis to get it to fit inside the shell.

I knew resin was a lot more work, but I didn't think it was this much. I've never had to put this much work into a kit to get it as far as I have. It really turns me off and makes me hate it.

Since chatting to you about the kit I've pulled it out a few more times than I normally would have. I see I still have to cut my red acetate to fit for the tail lights. 

Just a much bigger undertaking than I was anticipating. I feel I am accomplished enough to do this, but it really tests me.

Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris, 
Sorry to hear about the t/a body. Sounds like it's more of a pain then you want to deal with. 
Well as for the Camaro goes, the body is in white primer. Just waiting to see how it turns out before it gets the firey orange. I know to spray light coats. Almost thinking about a gloss black hood w/ the fiery orange body. That might look cool. Good luck with the t/a project. Sounds like it's more than I want to do but we'll see when I get it. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
Got the body today. The only problems I have is what do you use for head & tail lights? I am surprised but my windows fit just fine with the pegs. I don't have to cut the window. Looks like the body is nice & straight. I test fitted the chassis & it seems to line up pretty good. Maybe I was one of the lucky ones. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
The Camaro is painted. Just went to check it out. Looks like it turned out nice. I sprayed 3 light coats on it. I'm going to let it dry for a couple days before I put it together.
As for the t/a body goes, I have it all trimmed out. I have to use some putty on the hood but don't look like it needs alot. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Sounds like you got a good one. 
I used red acetate for the tail lights. The headlights are a problem since the donor kit only has enough for one set, not the duals the T/A uses. One option you have is some crystals at a hobby lobby or Michael's. 

Hope you'll show us some pictures when you can. 
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris, 
What kind of crystals do I look for? I have no idea what to look for. What is acetate? I never heard of that. Who carries that? If I could figure out the digital camera, I would try to send pictures. I'm computer challenged so learning something new will take me alot of time. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Hey Kirt, if you have a hobby shop locally, just ask them where the acetate is and if they have it in red. It's a piece of tinted plastic. Very thin. I believe Midwest makes some.
If they haven't got any try Hobby Lobby if you have one of them.

The best thing to do for the extra headlights would be to take the headlight piece with you and look at the Jolee's jewels at a Michael's Arts and Crafts store. I am unsure of what size you'll need, but you should be able to match it up if you take it with you. Something I learned from another board I'm on. 
Another source is MV lenses which can be purchased through your hobby shop via the train section. They make a bunch of different size lenses.

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
How's it going? I could be better. I held off building the firebird. I'm now having issues with the camaro. Doesn't seem that the wheels fit the right way under the wheel wells. Also the chassis don't fit right under the body. Looks like I have some trimming to do on that as well. I'll keep you posted on the progress. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I'm back to working on the firebird. I have everything painted except the body. I did use the westleys tire bleach & then washed it with dawn dishsoap & let it air dry. I did find some blue headlight lenses from the train section. I also had to trim the chassis & the inside of the lower front bumper to make it fit right. So, now all I have to do is paint the body & go from there. Whatever you do, don't build that Camaro. What a waste of plastic. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455

Hey Kirt, sounds like you are moving along pretty well. What kind of lenses, or rather, what brand?
As for the Camaro kit I have had a great time with Revell's snap kit. It is way more realistic and if you don't care about the engine it's out of the ball park. Most of the guys I know that have built both actually prefer the snap kit.
I do have the AMT kit and haven't had the urge to build it yet. I may never, just depends on what I see on the street.
Chris


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
The name brand of those lenses are M.V. Products. I got them in blue. I seen some new photos of the t/a. Looks like a corvette rear window with a stretched out sunfire nose. I like the way it looks before with just the front & rear changed from the camaro. This new look doesn't fit but who knows. I'll be out of town today until about Monday or Tuesday. I'll let you know when I get the firebird painted. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------



## Ford_Toyota

Let me check your given links. 


Ford SuperCharger


----------



## crazydriver

Chris,
I have the trans am painted. I also clear coated it. It turned out nice except for one bad spot on the hood. I had to use some putty on the right upper corner. Apparently I didn't get it smooth enough. Oh well, it's still a learning thing for me even tho I've been building models for about 35 yrs. I'll have to wait to post pictures but I will post a few in a couple weeks or so. Ttyl.
Kirt


----------

